# hookaroon, pickaroon, axaroon ,cant hook and Peavy



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a week ago I was unloading a load of logs rounds from the back of the truck and thinking man if there was just a better way to hook these logs and drag them out.

I haven't had a truck in 14 years but picked up a used one this fall very handy , I thought about a cap but built a ladder/lumber rack instead and left the back open I miss the dry storage the van gives , I still have the van and it runs fine the A/C stopped working so I don't care to drive it much in the heat 

I was using my all purpose truck tool , a garden hoe that rides in the truck all the time , I did this in my trucks before I bought the 1 ton van in 2002 and trailer shortly after that 

by the way this is a very handy tool , I rolled up to a friends farm last week and the cows were through the fence , and my garden hoe was a make do cattle cane at the lumber yard I used it to push the straps over the wood on the ladder rack.

but with a hoe you have to try and hook behind an pull not bad for boxes or light things that slide up but not the tool for log rounds 

so I was thinking about it when I happened to see a hookaroon while looking at log handling equipment on web site that sells chainsaw parts and wood cutting and handling equipment

I started looking a little further and watching a few videos , and found hookaroons a pole with a hook through the end , Pickaroons these are an ax handle with a head that has a pick it does seem that these terms can be used universally as the are all hookaroons in one part of the country and all pickaroons in another .

I was looking at a shorter 18 inch handle pickaroon when I was thinking hey that would be really handy at the splitter if it had a hatchet opposite the pick , as I usually keep a hatchet at the splitter to get the stingy wood that just doesn't want ot let go some times , so I searched axaroon and sure enough there are a few 

there appear to be strait and barbed tips the reviews seemed to favor barbed tips 

I found a company in Minnesota that makes a pickaroon and an axaroon for a decent price that get good reviews , I ordered one of each to see what I prefer 

I picked up a cant hook this fall on a good sale I had always been very leery of spending 50 dollars on a cant hook , would it really be worth it was always in the back of my mind.
so when farm and fleet put them on sale for 29.99 this fall I grabbed one up , and yes I think I can say if you work on larger logs anything over 16 inches in diameter where you have to cut most of the way through from one side then roll it over , it would have been worth the money for a can't hook 

there is something like a Cant Hook called a Peavy it has the same hook same handle but instead of a part that bites the log mounted to the side it is a spike on the end , as I understand it this works better on very large logs that you might not be able to get with the can't hook it also works for pushing things better like directing logs into a saw mill

do you use a hookaroon , pickaroon , axaroon , cant hook , Peavy or some other means of moving wood for cutting and splitting.

or some very handy tool you wouldn't want to be without in the truck or the outdoors 

I will post some pictures of the pickaroon and axaroon when they get here


----------



## 01-7700 (Nov 29, 2016)

I use a timberjack made by Peavey for lifting logs off the ground to cut

http://store.peaveymfg.com/cart/product/9062/timberjack


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I use a cant hook a lot while cutting firewood. It's handy for turning logs over when cutting rounds off since frequently your saw blade would pinch before cutting all the way through. I don't think I would permanently keep it in my truck, tho.

I'd like to try one of those Timberjacks that 01-7700 linked to. It would serve the same purpose as the cant hook, as well as, lift the log up higher so maybe I wouldn't have to get down on my knees to cut the log on the ground.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I looked at a timber jack but he one I looked at said only good for up to 12 inch logs 

https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...VjRsuz2wgclmmjSKJPSEDL3DYVUmPa1t00aAttD8P8HAQ

it states right in the description up to 12 inch in diameter logs

the peavy brand one might be better but that is a lot of pressure to put on one spot 


if you don't have a few poly wedges you should get some a lot of times your cutting a big round and as soon as your in half way or so before it starts to bind you beat a wedge in then you can cut all the way to the bottom , the problem with cutting all the way out the bottom is it dulls chains fast unless you are off the ground

cutting in deep snow is great for cutting rounds drop a tree and it is still in 6 inches of snow even after it compresses a bunch , snow doesn't dull chain and it supports the log so it doesn't bind but it does making moving around kind of hard on a few trees I snow shoed in pulling the sled with gear this made a path that could then be walled fairly easily after a few trips but step of the compacted snow and back up to your knees again moving the stuff out is a lot fo work though

some of the stuff I cut I have to cut with the 20 inch bar from one side then go to the other to finish the cut then when I have several rounds cut almost all the way through and I am about to sharpen the chain any way I finish he last little bit at the bottom and get some ground and hope for no rocks 


most of the stuff I have been cutting is only 14-20 inches in diameter


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We had hookarons on the farm all my life but an uncle used to peel pulp logs in the late fall and winter while laid off at the gravel pit where he worked. We also had cant hooks as dad and uncle used to buzz all our heating wood with a buzz rig and they would turn the logs to big to lift to drive wedged in the proper spot to split the
log to handling size. I bought my cant hook at a flea market for about $5.00 I made my own ash handle. Made the mistake of propping it against a big Oak tree in my woods where I was working and some trespasser saw it and took it. Ya he left tracks but once he hit the field where the snow had melted the tracks were gone.

I use a form of a cant hook jack to lift logs I am cutting similar to this one.









I found this one works better if the ground isn't real level. Mine has a steel pipe handle and is curved upwards so the end doesn't dig into the dirt. I've also use it to roll a log on a chain I want to skid out of a wet area.










Also found a simple old hay hook is handy in the woods.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Skideroon.






























Hookeroon/pickaroons several styles.




























There are several regional styles also.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got a good chance to use the axaroon , great tool this one is a woodchuck tools http://www.landmsupply.com/departme...IO6SgaOujRSFoFIxLDFhYyTFEPz-iaZnXUaAoj88P8HAQ

great tool it really grabs the logs the pictures were a log I pulled off the back of the truck , hooked and then dragged over to the splitter tip up , then get another bite in the log and choke up on the handle then lift the whole weight of the log up onto the splitter.

I got the pickaroon yesterday evening and so far I think as soon as I sharpen the point a bit it will be as good as the axaroon .

the axaroon still does have the handiness at the splitter of being able to cut the stingy bits when a log splits stringy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would have just gotten a fire mans axe so you had a real axe head to use and still have a pick.










 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a fireman's ax would have taken the weight up to 4 or more pounds and the hook on a fireman's ax would not have the barb

the axaroon has just enough of a cutting face to be useful in cutting the sting bits when a log splits stringy but not add to the weight much and keep it a one hand tool 

if your willing to spend the coin there are very nice forged head axearoons available there is a blacksmith in Australia that will forge you a copy of the one he made for this youtube guy [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17WQwzBkjDw[/ame]
this video has the info to order one , this youtube guy wranglerstar made a few videos of the evolution of putting a handle on the head and changes he made after using it the cost to have the head forged at the time of the video was 160usd

but for 39.99 with free shipping because my order was over 50 dollars from L&M fleet supply of Minnesota and northern Wisconsin I am happy with the axaroon I got I also ordered a pickaroon at the same time it came Friday after I had already turned the last of my rounds into split wood that I paid 24.99 for the pickaroon it is made by this company http://www.pickaroon.com/ in Minnesota


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thinking about picking up a couple of log lifting tongs. The kind you use by hand. Any recommendations? It seems like the best built ones are the Ochsenkopf OX 52 tong (below). But at $82, it's a bit too much dinero for me. There are several makers, Sandvick, Oregon, Fiskers, Bahco, Husqvarna, Timber Tuff, etc. Any one have one of these brands that would recommend it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been thinking about picking up a set of log tongs the fiskars and husqivarna are around 50 dollars but only open to 12 inches that is going to be too small for me 

I would like to see a pair that grab rounds by the flat ends with the ability to pick up 16-18 inch long rounds 

something like this with a pair of spikes in each end https://www.walmart.com/ip/BRICK-TO...30463&wl11=online&wl12=21586115&wl13=&veh=sem

but for now this is working


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Maybe you need something like this.....


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have an old set of ice tongs that work great. Picked them up at a flea market for $10.

WWW


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Good stuff !
I need to get myself a Timberjack.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Forget the firewood tongs! We just bought one o' these at a festival this weekend. It works better than the tongs. The video below is 100% correct. I should have bought two!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've got a couple of these I use for rolling logs.










I use one of these for dragging logs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Forget the firewood tongs! We just bought one o' these at a festival this weekend. It works better than the tongs. The video below is 100% correct. I should have bought two!


Baileys online has them for 21.99 for the small , is that what you paid , next time I order chain or parts I am getting 2 of these http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-15---18-Logs.axd


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Baileys online has them for 21.99 for the small , is that what you paid , next time I order chain or parts I am getting 2 of these http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-15---18-Logs.axd


We got the orange (middle size) one for $20 and no tax at the festival yesterday. The small one was $18. It is really slick! I highly recommend this product. Trust me, you won't be sorry.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

You need a pulp hook.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wouldn't a person need two pulp hooks to pick up one round?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Cabin Fever. You pull it out with the pulp hook. Lifting is a two handed operation. One on hook and one under the log. When lifting the hook goes in the end of the log. You will be able to throw and stack with a little practice. Saves a lot of bending over. The little nub on the point grips the wood. So use takes a little practice.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Darren said:


> I've got a couple of these I use for rolling logs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top one is a peavey


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I've got Grandad's old pickaroon and use it regularly. Very handy tool. I had his cant hook, log tongs and broadface axe until some scoundrel stole them along with a bunch his other old tools out of Dad's barn. Glad most of his hand tools were in a wood toolbox under some feed and fertilizer bags.


----------

